
Mercury Is Latest 3rd-Party Visual Basic Effort: 'Multiplatform VB++' - daram
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2020/08/25/mercury-vb.aspx
======
daram

      Notwithstanding Microsoft's death knell for Visual Basic, a new project scheduled to debut this fall aims to keep at least some semblance of the iconic programming language going and evolving.

------
Aeronwen
Maybe find a name that isn't already the name of a programming language?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_\(programming_language\))

[http://www.mercurylang.org/](http://www.mercurylang.org/)

------
wdb
This company makes a lot of amazing compilers. I have been using some of them
and it works like a charm. C#, Go, Swift all can be shared in a project and
compile down the necessary target, e.g. mac, iOS, win64 etc

------
bsder
Given what Microsoft did at the VB6 transition, anyone who stayed with
Microsoft at that point was a fool.

This is simply an extension of that.

